
Our Moloch (2012) - smacktoward
http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2012/12/15/our-moloch/
======
jstewartmobile
Nah. Automobiles are clearly our moloch. Firearms would be an asherah or baal
at best.

    
    
       2015:
         35,092 motor vehicle deaths[0]
         13,500 "gun" deaths[1]
    
       [0] https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_motor_vehicle_deaths_in_U.S._by_year
       [1] http://www.gunviolencearchive.org/past-tolls

